# Need some help pleaseee! :)



## YBJLz4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey all!

Well i'm looking to get a bit more power out of my computer, i don't want to push it to its limit just want something it can sit at so its not "straining" the computer, only thing i'm a bit nooby when it comes a bio's. Im running a gigabyte motherboard and it has that "Intelligent Tweaker" option when you press DEL on boot. If any1 knows anything about the settings in here your knowledge would be greatly appreciated!. Here are my details in bios at the moment.

http://d.imagehost.org/0416/1_27.jpg
http://b.imagehost.org/0766/2_16.jpg

So if any1 has any recommendations please post up!

Cheers

Comp Specs
Processor: Intel core Duo, e8200 (45mn)
Motherboard: Gigabyte P35 DS3 (2.0) – with latest bios
Ram: Kingston 2x 2gb Sticks (ddr-2 6400)
GFX: HD 5700 ATI
PSU: coolmaster GX 650w
HD: Western Digital – WD5001AALS (500gb)

(if anymore info is needed just post and ill hopefully be able to find what your after


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Any type of OC will strain the computer to some degree or another. Your taking the chip and running it outside of factory specs. With that said what do you/ don't you know about OCing? Have you read the sticky yet that has been posted?

The E8xxx are impressive chips in factory form, how far are you wanting to take it? Any type of aftermarket cooling on the chip? What case is the hardware in?

Download this

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

and then this

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103

If you have a 64bit operating system download the 64bit version.

The first one is temps. Open it first and right down the current idle temps. Next open prime95 and run the small fft's for 15mins. Right down the temp after and post back.


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

1. switch cpu host clock control to enable.
2. set cpu host frequency to 400.
3. set system memory multiplier to 2.
4. set ddr2 overvoltage control back to normal.
5. set cpu voltage control to manual.

there you have it cpu running at 3.2ghz. now run stress test to make sure it's stable and not overheating. i don't expect it to overheat btw. e8200 are much lower power than the c2d.

if by any chance it's not quite stable, just up the cpu voltage by one notch to 1.25000v and test again.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

An E8200 is a c2d? I would suggest not OCing in this manner. You can damage the cpu in this manner.


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> An E8200 is a c2d?


i meant to say the e8200 is the newer 45nm technology and generates much less heat than the older 65nm c2d cpu's.


----------



## YBJLz4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you both for your posts, sorry took long to get back haven’t had time to jump on the computer till now!. As for OCing i know about it and what it does but the "settings" side i don’t know to well, that why im here . I downloaded the programs you said and also one what was in the sticky to show my parts, ive attached them to the post (two images of the temp, think you'll know which one is which from the test, and .txt from cpuid). As for your other q's.

How far i want to go.. Not too far i don’t need to get the full amount out of it, i just want a performance boost

CPU Fan, yes i do have the standard intel one atm (i know its not the best), looking to upgrade soon, any recommendations (around $70 - $100)

My case is a coolmaster cm690, has 4 case fans inside, so its pretty cool inside, also in a well vented area.

If anything else is needed just post up 

Thanks heaps for your help!!

(p.s only could host the one image on this site so here is the second one
http://img230.imageshack.us/i/23848165.jpg/ )


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

YBJLz4 said:


> (p.s only could host the one image on this site so here is the second one
> http://img230.imageshack.us/i/23848165.jpg/ )


hmmm.......ok, my apology to have jumped the gun.

looks like your pc is not ready yet for any oc. it is already overheating as it is at stock speed when at 100% load!

since you intent to oc, there's probably no point trying to fix it right now with the stock cooler. just buy an aftermarket cooler and make sure you mount it properly and do the same test again to make sure the temp is ok.

btw you're not living in the desert are you lol.....

edit: what's your room temp so that we know what sort of temp we're dealing with?


----------



## YBJLz4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey 

Na not in the desert, but it is summer here (Australia), what should my temp be around?. Also yea i thought i might need a better fan cooler, i’m going to go get one on the weekend.

My temp room is around hmm 20 deg, so normal room temp

any recommendations for cpu fan ? (e8200)


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

generally should be around low 30's idle and 50's when loaded. but some cpu's have stuck temp sensor readings at low. so just be aware of that.

the most popular cooler in australia at the moment would have to be the noctua nh-u12p, see here in the link:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207_23_311

if you're going for the budget, the xigmatec red scorpion hdt-s1283 is red hot at A$39. it's more than good enough especially when your not going crazy with the oc.

btw mate, i'm in melbourne


----------



## YBJLz4 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks for that link mate the red scorpion looks good for that price!, i dont know why the temp is so high in my case then, might open it up c if all fans r working =\. So it should b around 30 in a standered size box ? hmm.... anyway ill hopefully be able to get the fan on the weekend, and then ill come back with new temps, and hpoefully it all works out!

thanks for your help and im from melbourne too


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

a standard size box? hmm....that might be part of the problem when you have an ati hd5700 series gfx card which generates a fair amount of heat. does your case has at least 2 120mm fans, one at the rear and one in the front?

also another thing you need to check, can your case accomodates these hugh aftermarket cpu coolers? check the site again for the dimension and you'll see the height of the red scorpion is 159mm tall (from the cpu). 

the half height stock cooler is about 45mm tall, so you need to have at least 115mm clear from the top of the stock cooler.


----------



## YBJLz4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah good point i should prob check the specs to c if it fits 
As for fans in my case (coolmaster cm690). i think i have 2 at the front, one at rear, and one on the side, might open it up to check it out! If i got 2 at front should i move 1 to the back so i have to at the rear ?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

YBJLz4 said:


> Yeah good point i should prob check the specs to c if it fits
> As for fans in my case (coolmaster cm690). i think i have 2 at the front, one at rear, and one on the side, might open it up to check it out! If i got 2 at front should i move 1 to the back so i have to at the rear ?


Remove the side fan. You are creating a dead spot inside your pc by having it disrupt the front to back air flow. I really wish i could find the purpose for a side fan but there just isn't any unless you lay your pc on its side like i do. Then you could have it blow air out sense hot air rises i suppose.


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

YBJLz4 said:


> Yeah good point i should prob check the specs to c if it fits
> As for fans in my case (coolmaster cm690). i think i have 2 at the front, one at rear, and one on the side, might open it up to check it out! If i got 2 at front should i move 1 to the back so i have to at the rear ?


lol....when you said standard case i thought you meant a generic case. nah, the cm690 if anything is a big case. you should be fine in mounting just about any cpu cooler. (although i don't have one of those but i've seen one.)

for best cooling you probably want to put a fan at the top (from memory it has provision for a top fan?). it's good to have 2 front fans as they are probably in front of the hdd and dvd drive? so leave them as they are.

edit: it might already come with a top fan?


----------

